# Nikita (beware spoilers!)



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

As in, the new (ish) show on the CW, not the original movie or other series from the 90s.

Like with Grey's Anatomy (another thread I just started) I only have one friend who watches this show, and I'm interested in discussing it with other fans... Are there any out there?? Lol.

Kristan


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Season 3 premiered last week! Anyone else watching besides me?


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Me!  

I loved the older tv show, so when this version came out, I was camped in front of my television.  This one is very different, but I love it, too.  I'm not sure how this season is going to go, without a super-villain overlord kind of character like Percy and Amanda.  Although, we never saw Percy land, did we?


----------



## Kwalker (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm watching again this season. I was really surprised it didn't end after last season though, will be interesting to see how it goes.

I loved the line "you had me at give me the [email protected] glock!"


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes, haha, that was a great line.

Overall I liked the first ep of the season, and I really, really liked the second ep. Great character stuff going on -- which is what engages me most. (But the spy stuff/twists are good too!)

I LOVE having everyone together now, and not always on the run. Super glad that Fletcher and Owen (though we haven't seen him yet...) have been promoted to regulars, too!

As for not seeing Percy land... I think he's really gone. Nikita's done a fairly good job of not being too soap opera-y. Yes, there was ONE "surprise, you're a daddy!" element, but so far no bringing folks back from the dead, nor too many affairs, etc.


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

I really liked the 90s series, but this one is great too. Loved the premier!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Loved the super stylish original French movie (not the remake) and _La Femme Nikita_. Must catch up with this one.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I watched the first season of this and thought it was just ok; but unfortunately not enough to keep me watching.  I did love the original one; that was fantastic.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Catching up on Friday's latest episode...

LOL Berkhoff: "I am not Amanda, and this is not America's Next Top Operative."


----------



## JamescCamp (Oct 18, 2012)

So far I've only seen the first season, but I loved it and will continue watching at some point.

Also, I want to have Maggie Q's babies.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

JamescCamp said:


> So far I've only seen the first season, but I loved it and will continue watching at some point.


I think Season 2 is on Netflix / Amazon Prime, and all 3 of Season 3's episodes are on the CW site.



JamescCamp said:


> Also, I want to have Maggie Q's babies.


Haha, who wouldn't?


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Is anyone else still watching this besides me? Anyone want to talk about it?

(Last week's episode was great!!)


----------



## HarryK (Oct 20, 2011)

I like the show, though I kind of fell out and forgot about it after the last hiatus. I'm sure I'll eventually get all caught up again before too long though. I'm still not sure how I feel about Amanda and Yuri as the main baddies. Percy was such a great villain, and I loved his right hand guy Rhone (or however you spell it).

On the other hand, I do like the new setup with Nikki and gang running the place. And yes, Birkhoff always gets the good lines. I remember googling the actor once and going "doh!" when I realized he played Pyro in the second X-Men movie.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

HarryK said:


> Percy was such a great villain, and I loved his right hand guy Rhone (or however you spell it).


Agreed and agreed!!



HarryK said:


> And yes, Birkhoff always gets the good lines. I remember googling the actor once and going "doh!" when I realized he played Pyro in the second X-Men movie.


Didn't realize that!

I do think it's worth catching up if you enjoyed the first 2 seasons. It's weird, because I'm never like, "Oh, I MUST watch the new Nikita tonight," but then when I catch up on DVR, I'm like, "DANG, this was so good!" I think part of the problem is that it's on Fri nights, so I'm geared up for a weekend instead of TV.

But yeah, the ending of this latest ep was KER-AZY! Mad props to the writers for "going there."


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

I've been watching Nikita on and off, mainly download it and have season two and three stored for later viewing. It is hard to watch because I'm always drooling over Nikita, she is HOT!

I also like how Alex is progressing in finding the killers of her family and her need to return to the manson. Lets see how that goes...

Shane


----------



## HarryK (Oct 20, 2011)

OK all caught up now, and....Isiah Mustafah! OK so that wasn't from the most recent episode, but it's always a kick to see him show up in something. Kind of disappointed that he wasn't on a horse...

Anyway let's see...nice to see Owen back. Michael's got issues. Alex has her own issues. Sean is a jerk. Birkhoff needs more funny lines. I had a severe case of "hey it's that guy!" with the rogue cleaner, and it was bugging the hell out of me until I realized that I recognized him from the Burn Notice/Sam Axe TV movie. Hate when that happens!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm watching the series too, although we tend to PVR 3 or 4 then have a marathon. But I also watched the original series with Petra Wilson and Roy Dupris, which was really good. I do like this one as well. Great acting and this Michael isn't as wooden as the last one. Also, Amanda is much more sadistic and off the wall than Madelaine was in the old series, but it makes it more riveting.

The relationship between Nikita and Alex is what interests me most. It's come a long way from the beginning of the series.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> The relationship between Nikita and Alex is what interests me most. It's come a long way from the beginning of the series.


Yes! Ditto! And I think part of the reason this show is successful is that the writers aren't making it all about Nikita and Michael; the side cast is full of rich, interesting, and well-explored characters too. (Alex, Berkhoff, Owen, Ryan.)

I still haven't had a chance to watch Friday's episode! Argh. Hopefully today on my lunch break...


----------



## HarryK (Oct 20, 2011)

One of the things I liked early on with Owen is that the writers didn't immediately go to a love triangle with him, Nikita, and Michael. They kind of flirted with it a little bit, but never actually went there, which was a nice change of pace for a TV show.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

HarryK said:


> One of the things I liked early on with Owen is that the writers didn't immediately go to a love triangle with him, Nikita, and Michael. They kind of flirted with it a little bit, but never actually went there, which was a nice change of pace for a TV show.


AGREED! It was just so OBVIOUS that that's where it was headed -- and yet! It did not go!

Really, the writing on Nikita is quite good. Like, every scene or line of dialogue isn't perfect, but in general, they keep things interesting, surprising, and emotional. I honestly didn't expect that of a CW spy show remake.


----------



## deanfromaustralia (Mar 24, 2011)

I've been in with Nikita since the first episode and I love the show and how it has evolved. I struggle somewhat with the character of Amanda - mainly because she was the wierd Mum in The OC. And see - right there - I have revealed a little too much of myself already.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Finally caught up on Fri night's episode. Again, I love how the writers are carrying these tough threads through (Alex's drug problem, Michael's injury) when it would be so much easier for them to find some magical solution or resolve things quicker than in real life. Also glad that Nikita and Michael can argue and be at odds without it leading right to a breakup, but instead to strengthening their relationship.


----------



## HarryK (Oct 20, 2011)

Random trivia about Owen for those who didn't know: Same "kid" (which he was at the time) that was in Final Destination and Idle Hands. Blew my mind just a little bit when I first realized (around his second appearance I think).


Random trivia about Alex: is also Ted Mosby's future daughter (from How I Met Your Mother). I'm kind of morbidly (and probably inappropriately) amused by the thought that she was so traumatized by all of Ted's inane stories that she ran away from home, got hooked on drugs, and got drafted by Division.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

HarryK said:


> Random trivia about Owen for those who didn't know: Same "kid" (which he was at the time) that was in Final Destination and Idle Hands. Blew my mind just a little bit when I first realized (around his second appearance I think).


Haven't seen either of those, but he's also Casper the friendly ghost in the Christina Ricci, Bill Pullman version. Boy oh boy did I think he was cute back then. ("Can I keep you?")



HarryK said:


> Random trivia about Alex: is also Ted Mosby's future daughter (from How I Met Your Mother). I'm kind of morbidly (and probably inappropriately) amused by the thought that she was so traumatized by all of Ted's inane stories that she ran away from home, got hooked on drugs, and got drafted by Division.


LOL yeah, I've had a similar thought. Big HIMYM fan. It's also weird b/c she never ages -- they filmed all the stuff with future daughter & son ahead of time (plus reuse those same clips of them listening). Still, I wonder if they'll ask her and/or David Mckenzie (I think that's this name... from Disney channel...) back for some end-of-series stuff next year.


----------



## HarryK (Oct 20, 2011)

You know, I hope they don't go dark with Ryan's character. I wouldn't be surprised if there was a desire among the writing staff to do something like "Ryan slowly finds himself becoming Percy as he makes more and more compromises."

Speaking of Percy, whatever happened to that mysterious guy he was talking to, and his group of no good doers? Looked like the writers were introducing a new "evil faction" and then they just suddenly disappeared, and all the focus shifted to Amanda and Ari.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

HarryK said:


> You know, I hope they don't go dark with Ryan's character. I wouldn't be surprised if there was a desire among the writing staff to do something like "Ryan slowly finds himself becoming Percy as he makes more and more compromises."


Oh man, I would be so upset if they did that! I mean, I don't mind how they've shown that his decisions aren't always in line with Nikita's visions and ideals, but ultimately he's defined by his principles. I think it would betray his character to be "dark."

(Side note: Like Owen, I think Ryan is another guy they could have formed a love triangle with, but they didn't and it's awesome! They're always hinting at these possibilities for Nikita, then NOT going there; which I think is actually more interesting.)



HarryK said:


> Speaking of Percy, whatever happened to that mysterious guy he was talking to, and his group of no good doers? Looked like the writers were introducing a new "evil faction" and then they just suddenly disappeared, and all the focus shifted to Amanda and Ari.


Lol great question... So far the writers have done a good job keeping up with threads, though, so maybe it's coming back later?


----------



## HarryK (Oct 20, 2011)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> (Side note: Like Owen, I think Ryan is another guy they could have formed a love triangle with, but they didn't and it's awesome! They're always hinting at these possibilities for Nikita, then NOT going there; which I think is actually more interesting.)


I kind of got the feeling like the writers toyed with the idea of having Nikita and Michael permanently end up on opposite sides of the fight, and wanted to move Ryan in as a replacement. I don't have any inside info, and I haven't read any behind the scenes stuff. Just a vague impression.

Speaking of Michael, am I the only one who thinks his voice feels like it belongs to another actor? I've gotten used to it now, but for most of the first season I always felt like I was watching one of those old badly dubbed kung fu flicks whenever he was onscreen.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

HarryK said:


> Speaking of Michael, am I the only one who thinks his voice feels like it belongs to another actor? I've gotten used to it now, but for most of the first season I always felt like I was watching one of those old badly dubbed kung fu flicks whenever he was onscreen.


LOL well I know what you mean. It's surprisingly deep/gravelly, right? I've seen him in other stuff, as much as 10 years ago, so I'm used to it, but yeah, it's a bit incongruous.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Watching last Fri night's ep during my lunch break... EXCITING episode! Kind of a nonsensical plot, but I love all the character work that developed as a result. Also loved that the female "victim" involved wasn't totally stupid.

ROFL Berkhoff:
- "Actually, Owen vs bear would be pretty sweet."
- "UGH, I can't look at another tree. This must be what a squirrel feels like."

Also LOL:
- "From the way people talk about him, I thought he'd be bigger."
- "Funny, I had no idea how big you'd be, because no one ever talks about you."

Love love love the continued evolution of the Nikita/Michael and Owen/Michael relationships. And yay for Sean (Boy Scout) being back!


----------



## HarryK (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow, Owen is hilariously bad at dealing with people!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

HarryK said:


> Wow, Owen is hilariously bad at dealing with people!


Lol YUP. But are you talking about last week's episode, or tonight's? I probably won't get to watch tonight's until later this weekend.


----------



## HarryK (Oct 20, 2011)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Lol YUP. But are you talking about last week's episode, or tonight's? I probably won't get to watch tonight's until later this weekend.


Nope, last week's. I just got caught up today. This week's episode hasn't aired where I am yet. I probably won't get around to watching it till the weekend myself.

I also loved the "Owen vs bear" line too btw.

My inappropriately humorous thought for the episode was this:

Alex says, "I can't do this. Not here."

She grabs Sean and they make out in some other place. Camera pans back, and they're on the desk in Ryan's office. And he's sitting there, watching verrrrry awkwardly.

"Uh, guys...."


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

HarryK said:


> My inappropriately humorous thought for the episode was this:
> 
> Alex says, "I can't do this. Not here."
> 
> ...


ROFL! That's hilarious.

Had a busy weekend, so I'm only just getting to the Nikita ep now. I have to say, I'm a bit worried about how they're going to handle Michael's hand... I don't like the idea that he has to be "fixed" in order to be a happy, whole person and contributing team member.

But I totally get that it would take some time for both Michael and Nikita to adjust to the new situation. So, we'll see where they go with this...


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Hm. I do like how the tides keep changing, and they're not letting it be a quick & easy resolution. So I guess I'm still in the "wait and see" mode.

Oh, and Harry, you were right about the slippery slope angle. But I like how they brought it up (kind of Nikita's fault for getting them into this situation, and it's not all on Ryan's shoulders).


----------



## HarryK (Oct 20, 2011)

"No, this is how it all starts."


Ryan and Mike are both starting to head down really dark paths.

You know, maybe it's the sci fi loving little kid in me, but I would totally keep my awesome cyborg hand. I'd be punching dudes left and right and it would HURT. And as Mike saw, it can come in really handy (haha) during a knife fight.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Lol you have a point.

Also, part of me thinks he's lucky he even has the prosthetic. (Convenient for the actor/prop/costume department too, hehe. Just put a glove on the hand and voila!)

But like I said, I can understand why it would be hard for him and Nikita to adjust, so I don't mind them exploring that a bit. Just as long as we don't have some quick convenient "magic" to fix everything (which is where this episode was headed and why I was worried at first).


----------



## HarryK (Oct 20, 2011)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> But like I said, I can understand why it would be hard for him and Nikita to adjust, so I don't mind them exploring that a bit.


Actually I understand it too. I mean yeah, as a viewer, on an intellectual level I can think "cyborg hand would be SWEET!" If my actual hand were cut off....I'd be all "noooooooooo not mah hand!"

It does totally make sense for action guy to be all bummed out because he can't do action guy stuff anymore, no matter how good he is at being command guy. I mean, it'd be hard enough for a normal, non action guy (like me) to adjust.

Total speculation on my part: Mike's gonna get a bit obsessed with this phantom group that can grow body parts (maybe it's even the same group that Percy was dealing with). Meanwhile Berkhoff's going to keep improving the cyborg hand bit by bit (which even crazy scientist guy admits is doable), but it won't be good enough for our gravelly voiced retired field op. He'll get more and more insane until finally realizing that it's not his hand that's the problem, and he'll adjust accordingly. But not before his obsession almost gets Nikita or someone else killed. Or badly hurt.

Either that, or Percy shows up out of nowhere, all cyborged out and wearing a black cape.

"Ryan never told you what happened to your family."

"He told me enough. He told me you killed them!"

"No Mike. I...am your family!"

And then later on they have a big fight in a throne room while some crazy old man in robes watches and cackles gleefully.

(OK probably not)


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

HarryK said:


> Total speculation on my part: Mike's gonna get a bit obsessed with this phantom group that can grow body parts (maybe it's even the same group that Percy was dealing with). Meanwhile Berkhoff's going to keep improving the cyborg hand bit by bit (which even crazy scientist guy admits is doable), but it won't be good enough for our gravelly voiced retired field op. He'll get more and more insane until finally realizing that it's not his hand that's the problem, and he'll adjust accordingly. But not before his obsession almost gets Nikita or someone else killed. Or badly hurt.


I think your speculations are very astute.


----------



## HarryK (Oct 20, 2011)

You know, as much as I like this show, on most weeks I tend to put it off and not watch it until days after it airs. Usually I'm just doing other things, or there are other shows I want to make sure I'm caught up on first. This week, for once I'm all set to catch the episode on the night it airs.

And of course this week, there's no new episode.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

HarryK said:


> You know, as much as I like this show, on most weeks I tend to put it off and not watch it until days after it airs. Usually I'm just doing other things, or there are other shows I want to make sure I'm caught up on first. This week, for once I'm all set to catch the episode on the night it airs.
> 
> And of course this week, there's no new episode.


LOL. I'm the same way, although that time I was traveling so I couldn't have watched anyway. I did get back the night of the 22nd, but thanks to jetlag I was asleep before Nikita even came on. I'll have to catch up sometime this week.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Just caught up! Not a bad episode, though not the best either. I was glad to see Amanda Schull (from Center Stage and Mao's Last Dancer).

My "lol" moment this time wasn't from Berkhoff, actually. It was when Nikita and the other female agent (generic due to spoilers) pause in the middle of the fight hehehe.


----------



## HarryK (Oct 20, 2011)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> My "lol" moment this time wasn't from Berkhoff, actually. It was when Nikita and the other female agent (generic due to spoilers) pause in the middle of the fight hehehe.


"Nice shoes, actually."

"Oh, thanks--"

*FACE PUNCH*

Loved that.


----------



## HarryK (Oct 20, 2011)

Caught up on the latest ep....and I'm still not sure if Ari is working some other, deeper angle, or if things are what they appear to be.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Shoot, why did I think there wasn't a new one last week? I'll have to catch up via DVR...


----------



## HarryK (Oct 20, 2011)

It's seriously annoying trying to keep up with which shows are repeats, and which are airing new episodes sometimes isn't it?


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I think the thing is, Fri nights is just a bad night for TV (for me) because I'm gearing up for the weekend instead of gearing down for the night. So I'm more likely to go out to dinner, catch up with friends, etc., rather than settle onto the couch for a show.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Finally catching up on the latest ep... Not that far in, but on principle, I wouldn't trust Ari any farther than I could throw him, and that's not very far. 

Also, I find it interesting (on the part of the writers) that they mentioned the drone attacks, etc. I don't want to get too political here, but I appreciate the way they're layering real-life issues into what could easily be "just a fun CW spy show."


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Hm. Now that I've watched the whole thing, I do think Ari was sincere in this episode -- but I think with Stefan in play, Ari's loyalties could easily turn to do whatever is needed to protect his son.

Oh man, are they gonna turn Nikita and Michael's wedding into the wedding from hell? :/

I don't remember this dude in the teaser... (Which I probably won't watch live tonight, as per usual.)


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Though I think a lot of the logic would fall apart upon deep scrutiny, I found last week's episode surprisingly touching, particularly the relationship between Krieg and the boy. There were some good/cute Nikita and Alex moments, too.

Owen is like that big dumb dog that you love even though he does bad things sometimes.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Aww... Just watched the latest ep. I'm sad about the direction Alex is going.

I liked the stuff with Owen and with Ari, though. It's nice how things never quite play out the way they're initially presented/expected.


----------



## HarryK (Oct 20, 2011)

And Ryan is dipping his toes into the murky waters of expediency. I can practically see Percy's ghost lingering over his shoulder and whispering, "atta boy, Ryan."


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Yuuuup. They've been playing this slippery slope angle masterfully. Oh Ryan...


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm a little concerned by how easily swayed the president is... but overall I thought last week's episode was pretty good. It's nice to see Alex standing on her own -- but unlike in season 2, she's not being deceived or manipulated, she's just using her own brain (if a little rebelliously).

Also, I wonder if this is the reality check they all needed to stop falling down that slippery slope, or if there's more to come.

And is it just me, or does anyone else really not want them to "fix" Michael's hand? He's already not *that* disabled... I guess I just like when stories include diversity, and this show has so little of it (besides Maggie Q being half Asian and Berkhoff's girlfriend being British and black).


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Catching up on last Friday's ep... Gotta love Berkhoff!

"If I'd known schmoopies were going to be part of this mission, I definitely would have said no."


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

OMFG OMFG OMFG!!! I did NOT see that coming! (And I do not like it from a fan standpoint. From a story/writing standpoint, it remains to be seen.)


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

GAH and the teaser for next week makes me upset too! (Again, from a fan standpoint.) Whyyyyyy can't we all just get along?

Not a bad episode, but I'm super mad at Michael for his selfishness (even if I might feel the same way in his place...).


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Watched Friday's episode earlier. On the one hand, the writers are doing a great job of making things more and more complicated/difficult for Nikita. On the other hand, I'm bored of the Amanda storyline and all these mind games...

I do like how the rebellion has swung out of everyone's control (more realistic that way, no?) and I wish we could focus more on that than on the brainwashing and whatnot.


----------



## HarryK (Oct 20, 2011)

Yes, things have certainly taken an...interesting twist with the issues surrounding Michael and Alex's rebellion. Just when it looked like things were starting to be brought under control with Ryan and Danforth, things get messy all over again, just from a different direction.

And hoo boy Alex has a lot of 'splaining to do. I'm hoping they don't drag the subplot with Alex's brainwashing too long. I'd hate for it to carry over into next season for example. Now I have to hit the CW site to catch up on the last episode I missed...

(Hopefully Owen will show up again this episode. Not quite as much fun when he's not around)


----------



## HarryK (Oct 20, 2011)

OK all caught up now, and all I have to say (for now) is...ha, that robot hand sure would have been useful in that fight with Owen!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah, I do love when Owen's involved too. He's so much rougher around the edges than the rest of them. Like Berkhoff, he adds a different dimension.

And omg if they drag the brainwashing through to next season, I'm going to be so frustrated...


----------



## HarryK (Oct 20, 2011)

I'll repeat what I said earlier--they really are going to pretty dark places. As we head towards the end of the season, we have Owen still in "Sam mode" and having killed a bunch of Division peeps (and now hanging with Amanda), Ryan still in a coma, most of the Division personnel apparently having fled like rats from a sinking ship, Sean lying dead, and Alex somewhere out there in a pretty broken state. 

So with only 4 episodes left this season (have they been renewed?), I'm getting a bit (but just a bit) worried that they're either going to leave us hanging, or we're going to get a really rushed resolution to some of these plot threads. Not ready to start stressing too much yet though. While having only 4 episodes left is a little worrisome, I think that's still enough to work with if they keep a tight reign on things.

Random comments: totally called the Amanda and her sister thing. Also totally called Michael having a tracker on the black box. Did not see Sean's death coming (well, until he was staggering around at which point I suspected his injuries were more serious than he let on). Little bit of a bummer. Didn't like the character at first but he kind of grew on me.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I think there are actually only 3 episodes left, and they have not yet been renewed for Season 4, according to tweets from the official Nikita account and from Shane West.

Ditto everything you said, although I did not call the tracker on the black box. And yes, I'm totally bummed about Sean! I mean, from a story/writing point of view, I get it, but as a fan, I'm super sad. 

Honestly, I kind of hope this season brings the end of Amanda as the big baddie. I'm significantly un-interested in all these mind games. I'm also pretty curious about how things might be with Division gone -- what would Nikita and Michael (and Ryan and Alex and Berkhoff) do? I think Season 2, with each of them out on their own, has been my favorite so far, so it could be great to go back to some version of that.

I wouldn't be surprised if they made Alex and/or Owen the baddie/s next season...


----------



## HarryK (Oct 20, 2011)

Of the two, I think there's more potential for Owen to go into big bad territory (maybe after killing Amanda). I'd really hate for that to happen though. It'll be painful to watch that character permanently go over to the dark side (or as permanent as it gets on a TV show).

Checking around, it looks like there's talk that if there is a season 4, it might be a shortened one--I've seen both 6 or 13 episodes mentioned as possibilities. 6 episodes would just be too short, in my opinion. I could live with 13 though. It would force the writers to be more efficient with their storytelling (no filler episodes) but still give them enough room to work in without having to rush.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Agreed. 13 episodes would be fine. (In fact, I think a lot of shows would benefit from shorter seasons... And from only making it to about 4 years.)

I don't want Owen to go bad either... but I don't think they'd keep him that way! Nikita saves, right? ;P


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

This episode... was mixed for me. I am completely and totally over Amanda and her mind games, but I did enjoy them arguing over the demise of Division, and then the downtrodden girls coming back and beating up their captors (however improbable).

I am optimistic about what's coming, though, for 2 reasons:

1. Old Spice Guy is guest starring next week!

2. My favorite season so far has been Season 2, when it was just Nikita, Michael and Berkhoff fighting Division in a fancy secret mansion. They've referenced that setup already, and I would totally watch a beefed up version (which would presumably include Alex, Berkhoff's girlfriend, plus potentially Fletcher and maybe Owen).


----------



## HarryK (Oct 20, 2011)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> 2. My favorite season so far has been Season 2, when it was just Nikita, Michael and Berkhoff fighting Division in a fancy secret mansion. They've referenced that setup already, and I would totally watch a beefed up version (which would presumably include Alex, Berkhoff's girlfriend, plus potentially Fletcher and maybe Owen).


Yeah I enjoyed that period as well. And if they do go back to just being a small group doing guerrilla spy stuff, I'm OK with that.

Random thought on the girls Alex freed: you know that this is a TV show and not real life, because in real life, the girls would most likely have booked as soon as the coast was clear. They would have then started arguing about how to split all that money. A fight would have broken out, and a few of the girls would have ended up dead, a few on the run, and 1 or 2 would have taken the lion's share of the cash. And within the week, they'd be high on drugs and living it up, only to be right back where they started within a month of being freed.

Or maybe I'm being needlessly cynical, so I'm going to turn my attention back to happier thoughts...

It was good to see Ryan back on his feet. And it looks like his head is clear--at least in terms of what Division is, and what it was slowly doing to him (and everyone else there). I don't know if I necessarily agree with his current course of action, but it might be for the best to just cut the strings now. Sure he was being corrupted, but he's still a better man than Percy ever was (not like that was ever in doubt though).


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Well, even if you don't go full-out cynical, it's highly unlikely the girls would stick around after being freed. At a minimum, they'd run just out of a sense of self-preservation.

Totally agreed, re: Ryan. It wasn't really necessary, but I found myself liking his speech about how Division had poisoned him.

Still, I hope they find a way to have their cake and eat it too (i.e., not sacrifice Fletcher and send him to prison!).


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Hrm. I liked this week's ep. Amazing how much they packed in (and yet still had time to drag out parts like Ryan's reaction to the "low level analyst" comment, hah). My favorite parts are, as ever, the little character moments.

- Alex going back to the interrogation room
- Alex's "apology" to Ryan
- Nikita explaining why they have to believe that people can change
- Alex confronting Owen at the party
- Owen's decision at the end (and Michael's statement to Nikita afterward)


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Apparently Nikita will be having a 6-episode fourth and final season:

http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/05/16/cw-president-comments-on-nikitas-final-six-episode-season


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Also, a lovely interview with Maggie Q about the finale and the fourth season announcement: http://www.etonline.com/tv/134172_Maggie_Q_Nikita_Season_Four_Finale_Interview/index.html

I've never seen her that warm and animated! (But I suppose I've only seen a couple vids of her outside her actual acting.)


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Watching the finale now. It's, um, a little far-fetched.


----------



## HarryK (Oct 20, 2011)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Watching the finale now. It's, um, a little far-fetched.


Hehe....OK, I dunno if that's a good thing or a bad thing. But I still need to catch up (fell way behind), so I'll be watching it myself soon. Glad to hear that they've got another season to wrap things up properly though. With only 6 episodes to do it, I'm expecting a nice, tight arc with no filler.

And yeah, totally loved Ryan's moment of awesome, squaring off with the SEAL commander from a few episodes back.


----------



## HarryK (Oct 20, 2011)

I was planning on re-watching the older episodes on Netflix over the summer. That should tide me over until the new season resumes. I wonder if they'll have the third season added before the 4th airs...


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Hm, maybe. I know How I Met Your Mother season 7 did not make it to Netflix before season 8 started, so I had to DVR 8 and wait until I had caught up. I think a lot of it depends on when the DVDs are released (as Netflix does not usually - if ever? - get rights before then).


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Apparently Judd Nelson (the guy who played Bender in The Breakfast Club) will be guest-starring in an important role on the last season:

http://www.tvfanatic.com/2013/08/judd-nelson-to-change-the-universe-on-final-season-of-nikita/


----------



## HarryK (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow I haven't seen him in forever!


----------



## HarryK (Oct 20, 2011)

Also, I'm sure he'll make a great villain. I've always thought he had a very shifty looking face.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

We have a premiere date! Fri Nov 22, 9 eastern/8 central.


----------



## HarryK (Oct 20, 2011)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> We have a premiere date! Fri Nov 22, 9 eastern/8 central.


Gah! Still a month away. Oh well, at least I still have my Arrow, and my Walking Dead, and my Sleepy Hollow (which is on mini hiatus...sigh).


----------



## Russell Brooks (Dec 23, 2010)

Sorry, but I've begun to lose interest in this show. Last season started off weak, but got a bit better once Amanda made more appearances. But it ended with a whimper. The show was better when Percy was there. I'm surprised that it got picked up for one more season.


----------



## deanfromaustralia (Mar 24, 2011)

The Blacklist has taken over as my must watch. I didn't even get through of all of last seasons Nikita. It became sort of yawners.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Season 4 premiere is this Friday night!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Watched the first of the last 6 eps, watching the second now. Anyone else? (HarryK?)


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Aaaaaand it's over. 

I don't think the finale was the best episode of the season or series, but it wasn't bad. And I feel pretty satisfied with how things turned out for everyone.

Most of all, I'm glad that Maggie Q had a good run leading the show, and I hope she and all the rest of the cast find good roles elsewhere.


----------



## Blerch (Oct 17, 2013)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Aaaaaand it's over.
> 
> I don't think the finale was the best episode of the season or series, but it wasn't bad. And I feel pretty satisfied with how things turned out for everyone.
> 
> Most of all, I'm glad that Maggie Q had a good run leading the show, and I hope she and all the rest of the cast find good roles elsewhere.


I still need to get caught up this season, but this show did have an amazing cast. They even had great small parts and reoccurring characters. None of them should have issues finding work, and if I catch a show with one of them on it, I'll be giving it a shot.

Edit for typos. Thank god I found a good editor for my books.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Daniel Gage said:


> They even had great small parts and reoccurring characters. None of them should have issues finding work, and if I catch a show with one of them on it, I'll be giving it t shot.


I feel the same way!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Interesting article about Netflix and Nikita and why the show got these last 6 eps:

http://www.forbes.com/sites/merrillbarr/2013/11/18/the-final-season-of-nikita-isnt-about-fan-service-its-about-netflix/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Looks like Maggie Q landed a gig: http://www.deadline.com/2014/02/maggie-q-series-ching-shih-china-pirate-red-flag/


----------

